# Got to LOVE those calls from guests when checking into my Fixed Deeded Week ... and..



## vacationhopeful (Feb 19, 2016)

Someone else is sleeping in the unit. 

I own a fixed week or 2. It is like a CARDINAL SIN to place ANY guest into someone's "fixed deeded week and unit". 

So I own a very desirable unit in Pompano ... a southeast corner unit with a clear view of the ocean and LOTS of sun on both balconies. My guests try to check in at 10PM and the front desk is telling that unit is occupied. So the guest  calls me ... ain't cell phones _great_! The front desk person has NO IDEA how that family got placed in my unit ... claiming the "download" was late.

I reminded her, the down load of reservations is a BLACK HOLE for my F/W unit ... it shows NO ONE as it is a FIXED WEEK handled by the resort onsite. Just because THE POINTS system shows the unit as NOT ASSIGNED/NO GUEST does NOT mean anything ... RULE 1 is, no reassigning units because the points system has NO GUEST. RULE 2 is ask if that unit is still a fixed week. Rule 3 is, there is NOT an empty unit at any Wyndham resort in South Florida in February

So, the supervisor is another Universal Agent ... (coded word is timeshare sales person). AND this is LATE FEBRUARY ... you all haven't learned NOT to swap units of F/W owners for whining points owners?

Waiting for the next phone call ... who will be waking me up ... my guests or the resort manager?


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 19, 2016)

Wait.  You mean there's timeshare employees in the Pompano Beach area that haven't learned that you don't screw with Linda and her fixed week units?!  Dayum grrrl.  Even the timeshare owners and their guests know this.  :rofl:


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 20, 2016)

I for one am anxiously waiting to here what happens next.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 20, 2016)

comicbookman said:


> I for one am anxiously waiting to here what happens next.



Me too.  I will follow to see how the resort fixes this.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

Told the 3-11P front desk person last night to compensate my guests with a LEAST a $100 gift card. Told my guest the same. He asked for at least the $100 Gift Card and was told, "Sure if you go to an Owner's Update" .. via my 11:23PM email he sent me. PISSED HIM OFF EVEN MORE!

Owner Care is on my list now, too. 

In his midnight time frame email ... he told me the unit number he was assigned ... 201. Let's see, that is next to the parking parking garage, above the picnic area of the pool, too low to see anything due to palm trees (like the 5th floor ocean view he would have in MY UNIT), and noisy with all the pool noise. And above the SMOKING AREA ... wait til he figures that out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 20, 2016)

That is horrible that they made your guest sit thru a presentation to get the $100... I'm so dam mean spirited that I would have told the manager that suggested this, sure I can not wait to go in and chat and let everyone within earshot know how badly I have been treated so far.




vacationhopeful said:


> Told the 3-11P front desk person last night to compensate my guests with a LEAST a $100 gift card. Told my guest the same. He asked for at least the $100 Gift Card and was told, "Sure if you go to an Owner's Update" .. via my 11:23PM email he sent me. PISSED HIM OFF EVEN MORE!
> 
> Owner Care is on my list now, too.
> 
> In his midnight time frame email ... he told me the unit number he was assigned ... 201. Let's see, that is next to the parking parking garage, above the picnic area of the pool, too low to see anything due to palm trees (like the 5th floor ocean view he would have in MY UNIT), and noisy with all the pool noise. And above the SMOKING AREA ... wait til he figures that out.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> That is horrible that they made your guest sit thru a presentation to get the $100... I'm so dam mean spirited that I would have told the manager that suggested this, sure I can not wait to go in and chat and let everyone within earshot know how badly I have been treated so far.



This 'suggestion' to my guests to get a $100 gift card was "sure, we can arrange that when you go to the owner's update" was like fanning the flames of the fire with gasoline. Even non-owners KNOW what an "UPDATE" is.

Universal Front Desk Agent ... what a crock!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow! Just unbelievable! But they are messing with the wrong owner!


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! Just unbelievable! But they are messing with the wrong owner!



Does it really matter who the owner is? Very little will happen to resolve the issue.  It will not be satisfactory to the owner or guest.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

Okay ... last couple of phone calls.

7AM phone call to the Daytime front desk staff ... you need to call back at 9AM for the supervisor.

Called at 9AM .. supervisor is not yet in ... they should be here by 10AM.

So, I call the 1-800 Owner Care number in the Club Wyndham Member' Directory. They are open 9AM-7PM(?) M-Sat except they ONLY take care of POINTS issues.  

They gave me another phone number which is open Mon-Fri Eastern time of 8AM-8PM for Owner Care and Owner Fixed Week for South Florida Resorts and Reservations ... (954) 590 2185.

Lot of good that does for FRI after 4PM checkin ... and the entire weekend.

9:40 AM - the resort person has another 20 minutes to show up. This must be the manager .. not on a "must work" schedule as different times are given based on the "NOT HERE. Will be here at x hour."


----------



## spackler (Feb 20, 2016)

Isn't this technically a trespassing issue?  You own the property, and an uninvited guest is on your property.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

In the past, if ANY of my resorts call/email in advance and put forth a request to reassign my inbound guest to a different unit .. I will listen to their suggestion/offer.

But this "lost" unit ONLY seems to occur at Wyndham Santa Barbara and ONLY when the Front Desk staff has been totally changed to "newbies". Yes, it has happen before ... except the staff member was trying to update from my Guest Letter .. before my guest arrived. Not with the guest standing in front of them.

And in that situation, the staff member's frustration was more of her concern ... she knew me by face and when I told her and describe myself ... she relaxed and listen to what I was saying ... "You are in the points reservation system. You need to find the Fixed Week Ownership system. Call another senior front desk staff member or call Sea Gardens or Palm Aire." 

And I am also unhappy with the attitude of sending my unhappy guest to an "owner's update" for "compensation" due to lost of their vacation time.

HOA meeting is THURSDAY at 4PM Feb 25 at the resort. Going to check flights.


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2016)

spackler said:


> Isn't this technically a trespassing issue?  You own the property, and an uninvited guest is on your property.



I was thinking the same thing. The resort has to move the person that they put in your unit today. Anything less than that is criminal.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2016)

spackler said:


> Isn't this technically a trespassing issue?  You own the property, and an uninvited guest is on your property.





presley said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The resort has to move the person that they put in your unit today. Anything less than that is criminal.



Not sure that the guest could be arrested for trespassing. Obviously resort management is responsible for placing guests in to units. If the guest refuses to leave, they could evict try to evict them. Though the guest staying in the unit has really done nothing wrong. Sure they probably complained about a crappy unit placement, but the resort was happy to oblige and place them in the OPs unit. All the front desk agents fault.


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure that the guest could be arrested for trespassing. Obviously resort management is responsible for placing guests in to units. If the guest refuses to leave, they could evict try to evict them. Though the guest staying in the unit has really done nothing wrong. Sure they probably complained about a crappy unit placement, but the resort was happy to oblige and place them in the OPs unit. All the front desk agents fault.



Yes. I was referring to the resort staff.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

Last round of phone calls to the players at the Santa Barbara resort.

Called the 201 unit. My guests are still waiting to be moved.

Call my 509 unit. Phone gets answered by Maintenance guy. He is checking unit for being prepared for guest. He has found it ready and will notifying front desk as "READY" as soon as we hang up.

Call back to the 201 unit. Inform guest of status. Ask if he needs assistance to move. YES. (see note below about comments made to him last night).

Call front desk and ask if unit is ready? YES. Guests in 201 would like assistance in moving directly to unit and then will complete paperwork at Front Desk.

13 hours after they arrive at the resort ... they are finally getting moved to my unit. If they had arrived AFTER 11PM ... a security guard would NOT have had a key card package ready for them. They would have maybe been sent over to Royal Vista or given the cold shoulder .. telling to call whoever you got the unit from.

NOTE:
According to my guest: While he and wife were trying to check in ... the staff made multiple "not so nice comments" about me sending all these GUESTS to the resort and how confusing it all is with all these emails. It took them awhile to FIND my guest letter even though my client had one in his hand... but they finally found it on their computer. DUH?


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2016)

am1 said:


> Does it really matter who the owner is? Very little will happen to resolve the issue.  It will not be satisfactory to the owner or guest.



  QUOTE:*"Last round of phone calls to the players at the Santa Barbara resort.

Called the 201 unit. My guests are still waiting to be moved.

Call my 509 unit. Phone gets answered by Maintenance guy. He is checking unit for being prepared for guest. He has found it ready and will notifying front desk as "READY" as soon as we hang up.

Call back to the 201 unit. Inform guest of status. Ask if he needs assistance to move. YES. (see note below about comments made to him last night).

Call front desk and ask if unit is ready? YES. Guests in 201 would like assistance in moving directly to unit and then will complete paperwork at Front Desk.

13 hours after they arrive at the resort ... they are finally getting moved to my unit. If they had arrived AFTER 11PM ... a security guard would NOT have had a key card package ready for them. They would have maybe been sent over to Royal Vista or given the cold shoulder .. telling to call whoever you got the unit from.

NOTE:
According to my guest: While he and wife were trying to check in ... the staff made multiple "not so nice comments" about me sending all these GUESTS to the resort and how confusing it all is with all these emails. It took them awhile to FIND my guest letter even though my client had one in his hand... but they finally found it on their computer. DUH?
February 20, 2016 10:34 AM"

END QUOTE



*


Well, see what I mean! Good goin' Linda!


----------



## am1 (Feb 20, 2016)

I am very surprised the resort was able to get the other party to move.  Maybe they were checking out any ways.  I would not be happy being told I had to move so someone else could check in.  But understand why the guests were assigned to the unit would want to check in. It becomes a situation where no one is happy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2016)

What about the $100 compensation? Any word on that?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2016)

To the OP, A winner never quits and a person who quits never wins. You are truly a "Winner" and thanks for fighting and knocking out the resort staff.

Love It.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> <snip>. Obviously resort management is responsible for placing guests in to units. If the guest refuses to leave, they could evict try to evict them. Though the guest staying in the unit has really done nothing wrong. Sure they probably complained about a crappy unit placement, but the resort was happy to oblige and place them in the OPs unit. All the front desk agents fault.





vacationhopeful said:


> <snip>
> NOTE:
> According to my guest: While he and wife were trying to check in ... the staff made multiple "not so nice comments" about me sending all these GUESTS to the resort and how confusing it all is with all these emails. It took them awhile to FIND my guest letter even though my client had one in his hand... but they finally found it on their computer. DUH?





am1 said:


> I am very surprised the resort was able to get the other party to move.  Maybe they were checking out any ways.  I would not be happy being told I had to move so someone else could check in.  But understand why the guests were assigned to the unit would want to check in. It becomes a situation where no one is happy.



There are definite front end resort staffing issues HERE, IMHO. Was this an inside job ...as in a freebie to a friend? Or a 'tip given' for a better unit & view? A multi-week stay over NOT moving? I was surprised that the unit got cleaned SO FAST as it was done just a little over an hour from the 10AM check out time. 

I sometimes call my deeded units and ask for "Linda" ... did that the last time when Sea Gardens placed an Extra Holidays guest in my Ocean Palms unit. Simply called the unit and the guy answering told me "no Linda", "know no Linda" and "rented the place thru Extra Holidays" to my questions. And I appeared several days later asking a question during the Q&A of the annual HOA meeting "Where was the rental agreement?" and "where is all my money as you all had no CONTRACT to rent my unit"? Dang .. 5 seconds after asking my questions, the HOA meeting ended with the area VP screaming from the floor, "motion to close" and another employee answering "second" and the board saying "meeting adjourned" ... 10-15 "mega-million point" owners gather around me, asking "What happened?" as the assistant resort manager trying to drag me off.

HOA meeting is this coming Thursday ... same VP in the area. Looks like RT flights are in the $180-220 range. And I have an empty in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 20, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> HOA meeting is this coming Thursday ... same VP in the area. Looks like RT flights are in the $180-220 range. And I have an empty in Ft Lauderdale.





Go get 'em, Linda! This is seriously screwed up!

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2016)

My guest received an Free Week Stay coupon for a vacation via using his RCI Points? DUH? 

He is not an RCI Points member or an RCI Weeks member ... he owns no timeshares.

He did receive a $50 VISA Gift Card ... better than nothing.

He appears to have calmed down .. I guess enjoying his view helps ALOT. I asked if he wanted to attend the HOA meeting at 4PM at the resort on Thursday .. told him I would send him a proxy to vote (attend) the meeting if he did .. so he could ask WHAT HAPPEN; HOW COULD THAT HAPPEN? Will redress that today or tomorrow with him ... he might just like talking to some of the other owners... and bitching. But I hope he and wife really just enjoy their vacation ... instead of getting spun up again.

Almost forgot ... resort manager (female of India/Pakistan origin) .. the new one of 2 months got removed/gone at the beginning of February. That was who told me where to send the Guest Letters in late December ... that email address/password went bye-bye with her. However, the FRONT DESK staff still did NOT have known what to do ... as they were only checking the Points Reservation System for inbound Guests.

So another new resort manager who appears to be a Universal Agent type and more along the lines of all the supervisors in the marketing area ... annoyed my guest. My guest realizes the front desk is staff by the 'pretty' people ... who biggest goal is to get him and wife to a sales meeting ... at Palm Aire. 

Does anyone know WHY there and not the 9th floor at Royal Vista ... just across the street?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> My guest received an Free Week Stay coupon for a vacation via using his RCI Points? DUH?
> 
> He is not an RCI Points member or an RCI Weeks member ... he owns no timeshares.
> 
> ...



You did an outstanding job for your guest. Your score is a solid Ten (10).


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 1, 2016)

It shouldn't be this hard.

I have a guest checking in at Avenue Plaza today, two units (one for four nights, and one for 3). I put the reservations in his name in April, I called the resort two weeks ago to verify they had him as an inbound guest. I was told they had his name and mine listed, and everything was good. 

Guest arrives today, and they tell him the reservations are in my name, and I have to be there to check in. He puts the front desk on the phone, and they tell me I have to call Interval and get a guest certificate. :roll eyes: I point out the Interval has nothing to do with these, they are not points reservations, they are on the weeks side. They then tell me I have to call guest services and get guest certificates for them. I emailed the desk copies of the guest confirmations that my guest had in hand. I ended up having to call the weeks reservation department and get it straightened out. 

Good thing it wasn't a Saturday, because they have no way to talk to them on the weekend.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2016)

Wyndham has some nerve!  I am glad you got it straightened out, Scott!


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 1, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wyndham has some nerve!  I am glad you got it straightened out, Scott!





Yes, it's just tough for the weekend reservations because the department that handles them goes home on Friday and doesn't come back until Monday. You have to really stay on top of them.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 1, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> It shouldn't be this hard.
> 
> I have a guest checking in at Avenue Plaza today, two units (one for four nights, and one for 3). I put the reservations in his name in April, I called the resort two weeks ago to verify they had him as an inbound guest. I was told they had his name and mine listed, and everything was good.
> 
> ...



Dont get me started on Avenue Plaza I have 16 guests there this weekend. Last years Essence Fest they overbooked and walked one of my guests, who had a one bedroom unit to a flea bag Wyndham hotel room with no kitchen. I was on the phone earlier this week to make sure they had my guests names straight this time. And I have an unrented room just to be sure that if they are over booked, it wont be my guest that walks.  And yet and yet they screwed up one of my guests tonight

Ill be at the next HOA meeting


----------



## am1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Par for the course.  Maybe even a birdie when compared to other situations with Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 1, 2016)

am1 said:


> Par for the course.  Maybe even a birdie when compared to other situations with Wyndham.



The common thread here seems to be the resorts that have a mix of fixed weeks converted to points and fixed weeks


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 1, 2016)

The first year of my ownership of a fixed week fixed unit had been set up by the previous owner to go into the rental program but that was _not _part of our sales contract and should not have happened. It was actually just a mistake (he put it in the rental program every year) by the seller but it should have been double checked by the resort management company. I was furious when I wasn't able to use my week. After many frustrating conversations with various staff members I finally sent this email below (edited for privacy) and it worked like a charm!



> To whom it may concern:
> 
> We are owners of unit [number] week [number] at [resort]. Our week was fraudulently put into the rental program and is set to be rented out.
> 
> ...



I believe the tone of the letter and the impression that we would take legal action helped resolve this situation for us. They immediately gave us usage of a comparable unit and week as well as an apology. I shared this email here now as a sort of template for others who might find themselves in similar situations.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 16, 2016)

*Moved for fixed week owners at Sea Gardens*

In the winter of 2010/2011 we spent 4 months at Palm-Aire and Sea Gardens. Our first two months were in the same unit at Palm-Aire. We were excited to be at Sea Gardens Ocean Palms and were in a one bedroom for our first week and a two bedroom for the next several weeks before we moving back to Palm-Aire for the remainder of our time. So on Friday morning of our first week they called and said they had a unit ready and  would we mind moving that morning instead of the next morning as it would really help them out with a conflict. We're fine with that so we moved a day early. Later that same day they called us and said we couldn't stay in that unit as it belonged to a fixed week owner. Not happy, it's dinnertime, but we moved, again. Next morning at 8am the phone rings waking us up. They apologize and tell us we have to get out of this unit too, same reason. I said something to the effect of you'd better be kidding and hung up on them. We hadn't even had time to finish getting dressed when they show up knocking on our door and tell my husband that not only do we have to move again we absolutely have to be out of the unit by 10am! So we MOVED 3 TIMES IN 24 HOURS! Do you have any idea of how much stuff we had for a 4 month stay? We had done a major grocery shopping before Move Two because we were supposed to be in the same unit for the next couple of weeks of our stay. And at Move Three they didn't even have a unit ready that we could move into so we had to wait hours for one to be cleaned. By Saturday afternoon I was exhausted after packing, moving and unpacking all that stuff three times. My husband went down to speak to the resort manager to let him know how upset we were that they put us in those units when they should have been blocked out. We didn't even know about Owner Relations then but the resort manger arranged for us to get our points back for one of the weeks. We really like Sea Gardens and have stayed there many times and never had this happen before that or since.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 17, 2016)

I was talking to my spouse about this. If there are truly a number of FIXED week owners who are having difficulties checking in to their FIXED units then that's definitely cause for legal action. Wyndham needs to straighten this out before they piss off the wrong people.


----------



## happyhopian (Jul 17, 2016)

Florida Small claims is $75 filing fee and you can sue for a maximum of $5,000. I would list the max and sure them - just for the giggles of making them spend $2,000 in legal fees and then remind them every time this happens that you are going to do the same thing.


----------



## happyhopian (Jul 17, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> In the winter of 2010/2011 we spent 4 months at Palm-Aire and Sea Gardens. Our first two months were in the same unit at Palm-Aire. We were excited to be at Sea Gardens Ocean Palms and were in a one bedroom for our first week and a two bedroom for the next several weeks before we moving back to Palm-Aire for the remainder of our time. So on Friday morning of our first week they called and said they had a unit ready and  would we mind moving that morning instead of the next morning as it would really help them out with a conflict. We're fine with that so we moved a day early. Later that same day they called us and said we couldn't stay in that unit as it belonged to a fixed week owner. Not happy, it's dinnertime, but we moved, again. Next morning at 8am the phone rings waking us up. They apologize and tell us we have to get out of this unit too, same reason. I said something to the effect of you'd better be kidding and hung up on them. We hadn't even had time to finish getting dressed when they show up knocking on our door and tell my husband that not only do we have to move again we absolutely have to be out of the unit by 10am! So we MOVED 3 TIMES IN 24 HOURS! Do you have any idea of how much stuff we had for a 4 month stay? We had done a major grocery shopping before Move Two because we were supposed to be in the same unit for the next couple of weeks of our stay. And at Move Three they didn't even have a unit ready that we could move into so we had to wait hours for one to be cleaned. By Saturday afternoon I was exhausted after packing, moving and unpacking all that stuff three times. My husband went down to speak to the resort manager to let him know how upset we were that they put us in those units when they should have been blocked out. We didn't even know about Owner Relations then but the resort manger arranged for us to get our points back for one of the weeks. We really like Sea Gardens and have stayed there many times and never had this happen before that or since.



You are a better person than me as I swear they would have called the police when I refused to move after the first time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2016)

The problem occur with Jan M. because FIXED WEEKs and the Points systems DO NOT OVERLAP. Two separate and on very different platforms. This mouse usage verse using the arrows to move between cells and columns. And with different operating systems... just to confuse the young people working the front desk.

The points system does not allow the inventory fixed week owners to be booked. It shows as being "unreserved" at the Front Desk and EAGER clerks ASSUME the unit is EMPTY. Poorly trained and denser than steel.

As I have very POLITELY SCREAMED ... Do you really think ANY UNIT during the snowbird season in Pompano is UNBOOKED? And then I add, YOU are on the WRONG system ... get on the Fixed Week system .. out of points. Find or called other front desk staff member ... I have a deed and if I get down there and someone else is sitting in my deed unit .... I will be calling the police first.

And with the staff being thinned ... to transfer over to the "universe agent" concept of "no hang tag staff" .. just helpful front desk clerks who want YOU to "sign up for a Owners' Update.... but YOU don't have a reservation, why are you here?" 

Yes, I have YELLED over the phone ... as they keep repeating, "I cannot find any reservation in your name". And I kept saying "It is a fixed week. I don't need any reservation. I own it and NO ONE SHOULD BE SLEEPING IN MY BED".


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 17, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> The problem occur with Jan M. because FIXED WEEKs and the Points systems DO NOT OVERLAP. Two separate and on very different platforms.



If indeed this is the issue then it's easily solved by smart and thoughtful software developers who actually test their product before shipping. Someone cut corners.

Even if the databases cannot be linked there's an easy fix - create an alert for any inventory that may appear "available" and make the alert say something like "please check the other database - this unit may not be available."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> If indeed this is the issue then it's easily solved by smart and thoughtful software developers who actually test their product before shipping. Someone cut corners.
> 
> Even if the databases cannot be linked there's an easy fix - create an alert for any inventory that may appear "available" and make the alert say something like "please check the other database - this unit may not be available."



Corporate Wyndham truly wanted the Fixed Week owners to *GO AWAY*. One of the goals of CWA was to absorb lots of undesirable OLDER FIXED weeks ... actually, ANY FIXED week the HOAs could get their hands on. What has happened is the JUNK seasons got dumped into CWA .. and the PRIME fixed weeks, are still sold and held onto by smarter owners (like me).

My PRIME fixed weeks do not pay the Club Wyndham fee (55 cents per 1K of points) ... $77 per 140K ($85 for a 154K weeks). Prime reservations are not fought over nor pay the $99 guest certificate fee. I have no HKs or RTs to worry about. When I was buying (back in the dark ages before CWA) ... I knew the views and buildings to be picky in my buying. Yes, I have a great late Feb week on the 9th floor of the Ocean Palms facing DUE east over the resort.... ocean for miles. Plus, I can watch the blimp heading out to sea over my balcony. And several other nice views with lots of sun. And far from parking lots. And I have an oceanfront beach condo for Week 52 & Week 1... you know, the ones you can fall asleep to the waves hitting the beach...catching the ocean breezes, too.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 18, 2016)

For over 15years I owned six Fixed Week/Fixed Units at HOA controlled Independent Resorts.  Never once did I have an issue with either myself of my guest getting into my specific Unit.

George


----------

